# Fish ok to eat?



## angryaccntnt (Jun 25, 2008)

I heard rumor that Escambia bay is a polluted because of the factories up the rivers. Is this true? Is there a limit on the amount of fish you should eat? 

Also, I have been fishing off the public pier on Simpson River (hwy 90). I caught some blue crab. It was tasty. Is there anyother spots where crabs are abundant? Also, do you need to a permit to catch these crabs?


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out Pensacola Speckled Trout Club's June newsletter. It's on their website. Good 411 about consuming fish caught in our local area. 

JP


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

SHHHHHH, dont tell the local ostriches, but the crabs are the worst, They would prefer to find out in 20-30 years!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

honestly, think about it... you'll probably get killed in a car wreck or something LOOONNNGGGG before any of those chemicals do anything to you....


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

besides my little bro and dad on the pier, really the only place we fish is escambia, the only things we dont eat from there are the mullet and crabs. both of which are suppose to bereallyhigh in levels of pcbs i think its called.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

i ahv ben eeting fpish frm thier mi wole lif an it hadnt ceem to hert me n anie wae


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (7/6/2008)*i ahv ben eeting fpish frm thier mi wole lif an it hadnt ceem to hert me n anie wae


LMAO!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Game on15 (Jul 2, 2008)

I think if you put it in boiling grease, it should take care of any toxins just my opinion


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Game on15 (9/8/2008)*I think if you put it in boiling grease, it should take care of any toxins just my opinion


I dont think boiling grease would help with PCB's sinceit ismainlyused as a insulator in electric tranformers. It doesnt break down no matter the heat.


----------

